# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Уточнение подмышки

## it-ogo

Я грамотный человек, однако, и знаю, что всякие объекты материального мира носятся подмышкой, а не под мышкой, ибо есть такая себе подмышечная впадина, она же подмышка, которой они и носятся. Соответственно, если оную подмышку конкретизировать, то получается что-то вроде: "у него был портфель левой подмышкой." Только ведь язык не поворачиавется так сказать: "под левой мышкой", и все тут. 
Вопрос: у меня одного такие трудности? Кто как говорит и пишет?

----------


## Ramil

Термин подмышечная впадина произошел от слова мышца, а не от слова мышь ))) 
Под левой подмышкой правильно.

----------


## it-ogo

> Термин подмышечная впадина произошел от слова мышца, а не от слова мышь )))

 Дык ясное время суток!    

> Под левой подмышкой правильно.

 Да? То есть, "Он нес портфель подмышкой" - неправильно, а надо "Он нес портфель под подмышкой?"

----------


## SAn

«Нёс подмышкой» звучит неестественно, так как эта фраза отвечает на вопрос «нёс чем?». Аналогично странно звучит, например, фраза «он нёс портфель рукой». 
В русском языке принято для описания способа несения предмета строить фразу, отвечающую на вопрос «где?» — «он нёс портфель в правой руке/на спине» (заметьте, не «спиной нёс»). 
Для исправления ситуации очень хочется либо добавить пробел: «он нёс портфель под мышкой», либо, действительно, добавить под: «он нёс портфель под подмышкой» (хотя коряво звучит, согласен).

----------


## SAn

Мальчик нёс портфель в правой руке. Портфель был очень тяжёлый и, когда рука устала, мальчик переложил портфель из правой руки в левую руку. Через некоторое время устала и левая рука. Но мальчик был сообразительный, — на этот раз он переложил портфель из левой руки в правую ногу.

----------


## Ramil

Нёс портфель в подмышке, вообще-то. )))

----------


## SAn

«В подмышке» — значит, «в подмышечной впадине» . Неужели портфель такой маленький, что помещается в подмышечную впадину?

----------


## it-ogo

ИТОГО: 
"В подмышке" - звучит приемлемо, но чаще говорят "подмышкой". "Под левой подмышкой", пожалуй, лучший вариант из имеющихся. Хотя и не согласуется с просто "подмышкой". 
Неисповедимо все это как-то.

----------


## Ramil

http://www.gramota.ru/forum/spravka/69754/ 
Ответ справочной службы русского языка
Подмышка – имя существительное. Оно пишется слитно и склоняется: пиджак жмет в подмышках. А вот слова под мышкой, под мышками, под мышки, под мышку – это действительно наречия, они пишутся раздельно: держать сверток под мышками, подхватить ребенка под мышки. Наречия не имеют окончаний, это неизменяемые слова; под мышкой, под мышками, под мышки, под мышку – это не формы одного и того же наречия, а разные слова.

----------


## Zubr

Согласно словарю русского языка в четырёх томах: _В косвенных падежах пишется раздельно: под мышкой, под мышки и т. д._

----------


## SAn

УРА!!!

----------


## it-ogo

Ага. Чем дальше влез, тем ядренЕй подмышки. Грамотару и четырехтомный словарь разошлись во мнениях. Первая считает, что это такой комплект наречий из двух слов, а второй, что это такое существительное, которое в косвенных падежах не грех и порвать вдребезги пополам. Надо сказать, оба способа решения проблемы для русского языка противоестественны. 
Все неисповедимей и неисповедимей.

----------


## SAn

Да, противоестественны. Ну и что? Главное, что теперь портфель под мышкой можно носить!

----------


## it-ogo

> Да, противоестественны. Ну и что? Главное, что теперь портфель под мышкой можно носить!

 Вопрос был в том, можно ли его носить под левой мышкой. 
В случае наречия, очевидно, "под левой мышкой" носить нельзя, а надо, например, "слева под мышкой"(?). А если это составное существительное в косвенном падеже, то согласовать с ним прилагательное "левый" не возбраняется. Но тогда возникает вопрос, можно ли вставлять его между составными частями "под левой мышкой", или нет "левой под мышкой"?

----------


## SAn

Ну так давайте спросим у «Справочной службы русского языка». Они умные, — они всё знают! (Кстати, что с пунктуацией в последнем предложении? Как правильно?)

----------


## it-ogo

А еще вот такой пример: 
Мыть подмышку, или под мышкой? 
Если это наречие "мыть - как? - под мышкой", то необходимо еще и дополнение в винительном падеже: мыть под мышкой что? 
А если это существительное, то винительный падеж вполне себе косвенный, и надо писать раздельно: мыть под мышку.   

> (Кстати, что с пунктуацией в последнем предложении? Как правильно?)

 ?

----------


## Crocodile

Бежит мышка невприпрыжку
С портфелём под левой мышкой.
Ну, а правая мыша
Отдыхала, неспеша.

----------


## Maribu

http://www.gramota.ru/forum/spravka/69754/
Подмышка – имя существительное. Оно пишется слитно и склоняется: пиджак жмет в подмышках. А вот слова под мышкой, под мышками, под мышки, под мышку – это действительно наречия, они пишутся раздельно: держать сверток под мышками, подхватить ребенка под мышки. Наречия не имеют окончаний, это неизменяемые слова; под мышкой, под мышками, под мышки, под мышку – это не формы одного и того же наречия, а разные слова.

----------

